# Flying with Diabetes Day 2014, 1st November



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2014)

JDRF is delighted to announce that Douglas Cairns, former RAF pilot instructor and holder of 18 aviation speed records, will be hosting another Flying With Diabetes day this November. Douglas has type 1 diabetes, and has plans to set two new records this summer; one landing in all 38 English Counties between dawn and dusk, and another leading a new formation world speed record by six pilots with diabetes between two major USA cities and starting an airshow at “Fly Iowa 2014” event.    

Flying with Diabetes is taking place on Saturday 1 November and will run from 11am until 3.30pm at Duxford Airfield’s Imperial War Museum, the UK's premier aviation museum. 

http://www.jdrf.org.uk/get-involved...ommunity-events/flying-with-diabetes-day-2014

I would highly recommend reading Douglas' book (Kindle) Dare to Dream : Flying Solo With Diabetes about his life as an RAF pilot, then getting a Type 1 diagnosis, and his fight to get his flying license back


----------



## Redkite (Oct 16, 2014)

Yay, we're going . Should be a great day....we'll miss the local firework show though....


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 16, 2014)

Have been to Duxford twice & is an ex day out.  Enjoy Redkite


----------

